# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El CSN eleva a nivel 1 un suceso notificado por la nuclear de Vandellòs II hace una semana

## sergi1907

"En caso de terremoto se podría haber visto afectada la capacidad para llevar la planta a parada segura", indica el organismo.

Tarragona. (EP).- El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) ha clasificado como nivel 1 en la Escala Internacional de Sucesos Nucleares (INES) el suceso notificado el pasado 4 de diciembre por el titular de la central nuclear Vandellòs II, referente a la situación de algunas válvulas de aislamiento.
Dichas válvulas, situadas entre algunos instrumentos de medidas y las tuberías de varios sistemas de seguridad, no estaban totalmente cerradas, cuando en realidad solo pueden estar abiertas cuando se realizan ciertas mediciones, ha indicado el CSN este martes en un comunicado.
"En caso de terremoto se podría haber visto afectada la capacidad para llevar la planta a parada segura" del reactor, ha precisado la nota. Los sistemas de seguridad afectados están protegidos frente a terremotos, ha recordado el ente regulador, pero no así los tramos entre las válvulas de aislamiento y los instrumentos de medición, por lo que un cierre incorrecto podría conllevar una "potencial rotura" en caso de terremoto.
"El sistema de seguridad podría no cumplir su función de seguridad especificada", concreta el CSN, que en todo caso indica que este suceso no ha tenido impacto en trabajadores, ni en la población ni en el medio ambiente -la escala INES cuenta con 7 niveles-.
En todo caso, ha enviado una inspección reactiva a la planta para analizar sobre el terreno el suceso y las medidas adoptadas por el titular de la central. Se trata del segundo suceso clasificado con nivel I en la escala INES que afecta a una central nuclear catalana en lo que va de 2012, después de que hace ahora un mes se detectara un error en la nuclear de Ascó II durante unas pruebas.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/medio-am...#ixzz2EmzE0YGE

----------

